# Rims Which One Is Best ???



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

[ hello
i still can't pick right rims i got nissan 2001 sentra Xe with stock 14'
i want to modify to make ait look better am not going for performance.


This is ARELLI XXX ----->>>>> http://www.russianlink.com/albumpicture.asp?ID=441

this is Focal 178 ---->>>>> http://www.russianlink.com/albumpicture.asp?ID=442


This is Limited 507 -----> http://www.russianlink.com/albumpicture.asp?ID=445


This is Mkw MK16 ------------....>>>>> http://www.russianlink.com/albumpicture.asp?ID=444 :showpics:


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

are those the new "4-spoke RED X" rims ive heard so much about??















oh wait... check the links, they dont work


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*Reply*

Am Not Sure


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

ok thats better...
honestly, i think they all look pretty tacky. but, whichever one you like the most is what you should get. if it were me i would just save for the spec V rims (16'??)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

All of them look pretty freaking tacky to me. JMO, of course. Of the mess, I'd get the Limited 507s - they're the least nasty of the bunch.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

samo said:


> All of them look pretty freaking tacky to me. JMO, of course. Of the mess, I'd get the Limited 507s - they're the least nasty of the bunch.


limited 507 is very nice


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

DMT said:


> limited 507 is very nice


i think i will pick Limited 507 17" i don't like 18 because it go take to much space between car and tire in case if my car will hit bump i don't want to tires touch a still body of my car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Its your car, so I won't add my two cents


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Its your car, so I won't add my two cents


exactly


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

kwertis said:


> exactly


hey dude am just asking for opinion if you don't have one please don't scam here :dumbass:


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i actually like my stock 15s that came on my 99 sentra se.

though, not sure how heavy they are, anyone ever weigh one of them for comparison?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra SE and 200SX SE-R alloys weigh 17 lbs.

Kind of a moot point in this thread, since they won't fit on a B14 anyway.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

okay, so i'm still hella noob...but i thought B14 = 1999 Sentra SE?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

phreako said:


> okay, so i'm still hella noob...but i thought B14 = 1999 Sentra SE?


correct
b14=all 95-99 sentras, and all 95-98 200sx


----------



## Alphatuning.com (Nov 12, 2003)

they all are ugly


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

Alphatuning.com said:


> they all are ugly


hey
i love Limited it's looks cool


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DMT said:


> hey dude am just asking for opinion if you don't have one please don't scam here :dumbass:


Well, if it's an opinion you want...

I think all of them are nasty. Unless you are geting a very good deal (free) I would look around a bit more. There are many other wheels that are much better, IMHO.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i take it Samo meant that the rims wouldn't fit DMT's sentra...not the B14, as that's what they're on.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

phreako said:


> i take it Samo meant that the rims wouldn't fit DMT's sentra...not the B14, as that's what they're on.


they will fit with low profile tires


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*rims*



1CLNB14 said:


> Well, if it's an opinion you want...
> 
> I think all of them are nasty. Unless you are geting a very good deal (free) I would look around a bit more. There are many other wheels that are much better, IMHO.


am looking for chrome rims i don't like racing rims


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*rims*



1CLNB14 said:


> Well, if it's an opinion you want...
> 
> I think all of them are nasty. Unless you are geting a very good deal (free) I would look around a bit more. There are many other wheels that are much better, IMHO.


am looking for chrome rims i don't like racing rims
www.wheelsmax.com
go to none flash site and click on gallery


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, you were asking for opinions, and I gave mine.

Check these out...

http://www.racingzoneautohouse.com/page.php?name=catalog&category=Wheels+and+Tires&make=Maya&sel=e

http://www.racingzoneautohouse.com/...ategory=Wheels+and+Tires&make=Löwenhart&sel=e


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

this may be a good comprimise, a nice looking rim with a blinging finish = HOT WHEEL


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Well, you were asking for opinions, and I gave mine.
> 
> Check these out...
> 
> ...


thank you for your suggestion 
website is very nice and a lot of different rims but
most of them is 20'inches 20 won't fit on xe 2001 sentra max i think is 18 or even 17'


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

Dry said:


> this may be a good comprimise, a nice looking rim with a blinging finish = HOT WHEEL


hello
which website did you find this rim it looks nice


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you call, you might find that you can get 17 or 18 inch application.

I've seen Racing Harts in a polished/chrome finish before.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*this is cool*



1CLNB14 said:


> If you call, you might find that you can get 17 or 18 inch application.
> 
> I've seen Racing Harts in a polished/chrome finish before.


thanx rims are very cool


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

phreako said:


> i take it Samo meant that the rims wouldn't fit DMT's sentra...not the B14, as that's what they're on.


Sorry, yes, I meant B15...

B11-B14 wheels will not fit on a B15 without adaptor plates.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I say keeping looking... I dont like any of the choices. Wheelmax is a great site for rims and tires....


----------

